# How to use Fertilizer?



## Spontida (Jul 7, 2013)

I've searched but I can't seem to find the answer. How do you use fertilizer?


----------



## Kluke (Jul 7, 2013)

You just bury it next to the growing plant!


----------



## Spontida (Jul 7, 2013)

O: That's so weird! Thanks! I hope I get a black rose.


----------

